# Two more WM properties in Mexico?



## rhonda (Jan 6, 2015)

Spotted on Wyndham Extra Holidays FB page.



			
				Wyndham Extra Holidays FB said:
			
		

> Wyndham Extra Holidays added 3 new photos.
> January 2 at 7:37am · Edited ·
> 
> Which new Extra Holidays Destination would you like to visit first?
> ...



Edited to add more info on these two locations:
Worldmark Zihuatanejo
WorldMark Isla Mujeres


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 8, 2015)

Interesting that there is nothing on the Worldmark site about these locations existing as Worldmark resorts.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 8, 2015)

Right.  So, I'll make my official predictions for 2015:  In 2015, Worldmark will add at least two new properties.  Specifically, we'll see two in Mexico: WM Zihuatanejo in Guerrero and WM Isla Mujeres in Quintana Roo.

How is that for a specific New Year prediction?  Any bets on if these will prove true?  ;-)


----------



## mash84121 (Jan 8, 2015)

From a discussion on WM Owners it looks like these are coming to Worldmark soon.  On the Raintree Vacation Club site they also list as WorldMark.  

http://www.raintreevacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/mexico/

The three newest properties in Park City, Birch Bay and Cathedral City all came from Raintree as well.  I expect we will see an official announcement from Worldmark soon.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 23, 2015)

In the Raintree Member Forums, Raintree is telling members that the owner of Vila Vera has sold the Vila Vera resorts in Isla Mujeres and Zihuatenejo to Wyndham, and that Wyndham will be operating them as Worldmark resorts.  It is no longer possible for Raintree members to reserve units at those properties through the Raintree site, either with points or by rental.


----------



## am1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wondering why none of the units are going to Wyndham?  A way to get more fees from wyndham owners?

Would be nice if Wyndham expanded in Mexico and the islands.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 24, 2015)

I expect these will come online in WM very soon.  New info:  The Worldmark Vacation Forum moderator loaded new discussion areas for both resorts earlier today.



am1 said:


> Wondering why none of the units are going to Wyndham?  A way to get more fees from wyndham owners?
> 
> Would be nice if Wyndham expanded in Mexico and the islands.


Looking at the Wyndham Resort Directory and Member Guide for 2013-14, it appears that there are no Wyndham properties in MX, correct?  I see only affiliate properties through El Cid?

If so, it may be that these two new properties went to WM as WM already had the legal structures to hold MX properties.  If I understand correctly, WM's MX properties are held by a separate legal entity with its own officers, annual meeting, etc.  Somewhat like the South Pacific Club -- except that SP was spun off as a separate Club whereas MX is kept in lock-step with the original Club and attempts to be a seamless, invisible extension of the same.


----------



## mash84121 (Feb 25, 2015)

These are now available on the website for booking starting August 28, 2015.


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 25, 2015)

There are descriptions and pictures of the units and resorts on the WorldMark web site in the resort gallery.  Unit sizes range from a hotel room to 1 bedroom presidential.  The red season weekly credit values range from 5,000 credits for a hotel unit to 20,000 credits for a 1 Br presidential unit. Most units do not have kitchens.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 25, 2015)

Yep, these two are now officially available through WM.



rhonda said:


> Right.  So, I'll make my official predictions for 2015:  In 2015, Worldmark will add at least two new properties.  Specifically, we'll see two in Mexico: WM Zihuatanejo in Guerrero and WM Isla Mujeres in Quintana Roo.
> 
> How is that for a specific New Year prediction?  Any bets on if these will prove true?  ;-)


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 29, 2015)

We stayed at the Isla Mujeres property as Raintree members a few years ago. They had just refurbished it. We stayed in a one bedroom loft. The property is not on the water but is on a canal. There is a small pool at the property that was nice and adequate for the number of units. It was very quiet and we really enjoyed our stay. Each day we took the water shuttle that was provided to the "beach club". At the beach club was another pool on the beach and a daytime restaurant/ snack bar. From time to time bus loads of people would be dropped off for an hour and then leave again and we had the whole place to ourselves. It was heaven. And we loved the little town - small and everyone knows each other. It felt very welcoming and safe.  I canceled my Raintree membership as this was really the only property, other than the one I own in Whistler that I would want to visit and I can now get that opportunity with my WM points. I have long wanted to try the Zihua property too.


----------

